# Seth- Tattooed Muscle/Physique Model in Natural Light



## DanOstergren (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm booking more work as a fitness/physique photographer, and I have to say that I enjoy it a lot!

I shot these on Saturday using natural light and a white reflector. I achieved the glowing look on his skin by covering him in spray-on sunblock.

Gear:
Canon EOS 5D Classic (MKI).
Canon EF 85mm f/1.8 lens.
Double Sided poster board with a white side for fill and a black side for negative fill.
Equate brand Sport SPF 30 spray on sunscreen.



















I wish I had shot this one with a wider depth of field to get more of his arm in focus. Oops.


----------



## Frankinfuji (Apr 24, 2017)

Great use of natural light.  The shadows really accentuate his form.  Result of some seriously hard hours in the gym!


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 24, 2017)

that wolf looks too angry to try and pet, but I would anyway.


----------



## DanOstergren (Apr 24, 2017)

pixmedic said:


> that wolf looks too angry to try and pet, but I would anyway.


Trust and believe that same thought crossed my mind as well lol.


----------



## crimbfighter (Apr 24, 2017)

Really great set! #1 is my fave. He works the bench press, you work the shutter button...


----------



## mmaria (Apr 25, 2017)

o h y e s


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 25, 2017)

Great set. You always seem to move light to your will. Question-you mention using a "reflector" as in singular. Would you mind telling more about it? Size, color, etc.


----------



## DanOstergren (Apr 25, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> Great set. You always seem to move light to your will. Question-you mention using a "reflector" as in singular. Would you mind telling more about it? Size, color, etc.


I was using a double sided poster board with a white side for fill and a black side for negative fill. It's fairly small (about 24x12 inch), and normally I would use a larger round one but I haven't been able to locate it. The reflector plays a few roles in my shoots. The black side is usually used to block light, and I pretty much never use it. I use the white side to reflect some light back into the eyes, to fill in the eye sockets and to create another catch light. It's very useful in back-lit situations. I prefer a white reflector over a silver because the effect is more subtle and the light is softer which is easier to retouch.


----------



## DanOstergren (Apr 25, 2017)

crimbfighter said:


> Really great set! #1 is my fave. He works the bench press, you work the shutter button...


Thank you. Thats my favorite so far as well.


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 25, 2017)

DanOstergren said:


> fill. It's fairly small (about 24x12 inch), and normally I would use a larger round one but I haven't been able to locate it.



Surprising, I had visions of a much larger one. You have a good eye for available light.


----------



## DanOstergren (Apr 25, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> > fill. It's fairly small (about 24x12 inch), and normally I would use a larger round one but I haven't been able to locate it.
> ...


Thank you. I think it's very similar to artificial light/strobes. Always the most important thing is that the light is sculpting the subject.


----------



## cauzimme (Apr 25, 2017)

Lovely work! Lovely model too! His biceps have biceps, damn!


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 25, 2017)

DanOstergren said:


> Thank you. I think it's very similar to artificial light/strobes. Always the most important thing is that the light is sculpting the subject.



Are you using a meter when you set these up, or just the camera meter and eye?


----------



## DanOstergren (Apr 25, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you. I think it's very similar to artificial light/strobes. Always the most important thing is that the light is sculpting the subject.
> ...


Camera meter and eye.


----------



## otherprof (Apr 25, 2017)

DanOstergren said:


> I'm booking more work as a fitness/physique photographer, and I have to say that I enjoy it a lot!
> 
> I shot these on Saturday using natural light and a white reflector. I achieved the glowing look on his skin by covering him in spray-on sunblock.
> 
> ...


Great set!


----------



## FITBMX (Apr 25, 2017)

I have muscles like that, but I hate to show off, so I keep nice layer of fat of them! 

You should really stick with these fitness shots, these are great!


----------



## DanOstergren (Apr 26, 2017)

FITBMX said:


> I have muscles like that, but I hate to show off, so I keep nice layer of fat of them!
> 
> You should really stick with these fitness shots, these are great!


Thanks man. I really enjoy this kind of work.


----------



## DanOstergren (Apr 26, 2017)

otherprof said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> > I'm booking more work as a fitness/physique photographer, and I have to say that I enjoy it a lot!
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## DanOstergren (Apr 26, 2017)

I finished a couple more from this shoot.


----------



## Milk&Cookies (Apr 28, 2017)

Seriously awesome.  You did a fantastic job with these, as all of the work you share suggests.

And whatever juju you have that puts you around a seemingly continueum of seriously hot guys, please share.


----------



## DanOstergren (Apr 28, 2017)

Milk&Cookies said:


> Seriously awesome.  You did a fantastic job with these, as all of the work you share suggests.
> 
> And whatever juju you have that puts you around a seemingly continueum of seriously hot guys, please share.


Thank you! I guess I just have good taste in men! (not when it comes to dating though, I only seem to attract the crazies and the narcissists)


----------

